# Canister filters for small tanks -- looking for advice.



## rah-bop (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi guys. My current HOB filter is starting to crap out so I'm thinking of getting my first canister filter. I have been doing a lot of research on my own but because I value this community's experience and knowledge I thought I'd try soliciting some advice here too. 

I have a 10 gal planted tank with shrimp (so many shrimp... send help). In the future I'd like to upgrade to a 20 or 30 gallon so if I can use the same filter, that would be a plus. Also, my significant other won't let me have aquariums unless they are completely silent, so a filter that makes no noise is mandatory. I'm also guessing I need something with adjustable flow so I don't turn my tank into a shrimp tornado. 

Right now I'm leaning toward the Eheim 2213, but while searching these forums I've heard a lot of people say that it's not worth the cost, or that they break easily, or that there are better alternatives. What are your thoughts on this? What are the better alternatives? I've heard a lot about Sunsun recently but it's hard to find information about the specific filters to know which one would be right for me.

I am happy to explore off-brands but reliability is very important to me. I am willing to pay more for a filter that has a lower chance of leaking or crapping out. 

Aside from what I have read on the internet, I don't know anything about canister filters. Is there anything in specific you guys think I should know? How do you think a canister filter (vs. HOB) impacts quantity and regularity of water changes?

Thanks, everyone. Your advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a 2213 running on my 20high and I am very very happy I went with this brand. It's completely silently and super easy to clean. I found it to have the perfect amount of flow. Easy to clean. And I recently snapped the shaft in the impeller which was entirely operator error (got a little to umm vigorous with the cleaning process), and found replacement parts inexpensive and easy to find

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't have a 2213 but do have several other Eheim and I find them to be the best. I tried a Cascade 1000 and it showed me the difference. We each will have our fav but just for info, the Eheim Classic line (2213,2215, 2217) are about as old as a filter design to be found and they still are the same filter. That tells me they were designed right and lots of people still like them. Some newer designs use baskets for the media but that can be solved by putting the loose media in bags so you don't have to handle it one piece at a time. 
I have to have quiet and canisters are that. They also greatly reduce the frequency of cleaning as they hold lots more media. GPH may not be as high as some would like but that is because you are sending the water through more media but less often so that the cleaning is equal. 
When shopping price don't overlook that the Eheim comes with media and others may look cheaper due to media not included. Eheim often uses less power which can be worth something as it runs 24-7 for years. They have ceramic shafts which last much longer. ( but do break easier than metal!)


----------



## Wy Renegade (Nov 29, 2011)

You might want to check out the ZooMed 501. A small canister for up to 30gal, I've had good luck running this on a paludarium with only about 10gals of water.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

^im using a zoo med 511. Rated 160gph! 

It's perfect!! Trust me! 

I have the 501 on my 8 gal, and wish it had a lil more flo.

I work at a LFS and was able to get a deal on one , but I believe Petco has it cheapest for $80 right now


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

for $80, you can get a 2213.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

^true

Your call buddy!


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Thinking back over all the filter questions I've read, there seems to be one big problem with the Eheim but it is not the filter or how it works. It is more the directions. Most of the problems I see crossing through the forum here lead back to not reading and understanding the directions. I think a lot of this is just amatter of how we operate. 

The directions are written in many languages as the filter is truly as universal seller used all over the world. The directions are a whloe long list almost a book. Lots of people have little patience for looking through to find their language and they just breeze over them when they set thing up. That leaves all kinds of problems for when they want to prime the canister. 
Maybe reading over the directions for several canisters would be a help before deciding? 

This is the manual for the 2213. It has lots of pictures of how the filter goes together but where many fail is the "putting into operation" section. They want to put water in the canister and that will mess with the priming.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Finnex PX-360 is a good canister filter for a small tank and comes with everything for $45. Great support from Finnex is an additional plus. For a full-size canister filter, Eheims are hard to beat.


----------



## CJKlok (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes indeed, go with one of the Eheim models.

I have a 2211 on a 12 gal (flow is a bit low for my taste) and an EccoPro on another 13 gal (rated for 35 gal tank - much better flow). Both filters have silent operation - the EccoPro is in the bedroom, literally 3 feet from my head space on the bed. No disturbance whatsoever.

So my advice would be to stick with a reliable widely used brand. Lots of people have experience with these and can advise you. Also, Eheim has a full range of spare parts available and they take pains to replace any broken bits in good time
Furthermore, I always get filters with a greater rated flow than the volume of the tank. The media will invariably gunk up over time reducing flow. Maintaining higher flow will give you leeway on cleaning. It will also be more beneficial to your plants - and happy plants make for happy livestock.
And finally, you can prevent a shrimp tornado by manipulating the tube diameters for the outflow tube, thereby significantly increasing flow (narrower tube) or decreasing flow (wider tube) based on what your animals require.

These model are very reasonably priced online (think of that store named after the very big river...).


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I would pick between the new Fluval 206 and Eheim 2213.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you're going to upgrade to a larger tank, you'll want to consider something larger than a 2213. I wouldn't use an Eheim 2213 on anything larger than 10-12 gallons. 2215 would probably be okay for 20 gallons. 2217 would be a minimum of what I would use on a 30gal tank. (Though, I use 2217 on 20gal tanks)


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

I've run a 2211 on a 20 gallon long without problem. I've also run 2213s on 29 gallon tanks without a problem. 

Today, I have 2213s on a 20L and a 15.

I've got a 2217 on a 55 and can't imagine using it on a 29, unless you had fish that really liked a very strong current.

In short, if you're thinking of moving to a 20 or 29 gallon tank, I think a 2213 would be fine.


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

My first experience of a canister filter was a 2213. It's on a small tank, 25 litres. Really pleased with it overall. I'd recommend the plus version that includes the taps. There are a couple of YouTube videos showing how to set up these classic filters, I found them helpful as I knew the instructions that come with the filter aren't so good. 

I drilled a few extra holes in the spraybar to reduce flow. Priming is easy, and if you get the package with the taps, then you only have to do this once


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone know the going price for the 2213s?


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

ValuePetSupplies got it for 84.85 + free shipping. Amazon got it for the same price but you might have to pay tax depending on your location, also with free shipping.


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

Option said:


> Anyone know the going price for the 2213s?


Ken's Fish has them for $75 right now and they come with the usual filter media. Throw in some Matrix filter media and some Purigen (or whatever else you need) to get the purchase over $100 and get free shipping. 

I just made the same decision as you and chose the 2213, ordered Yesterday and it should be here Thursday. Ken's is an awesome place to order from.

My $0.02. 

Don't forget to VOTE everyone!!!


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

I have the exact same issue.. was going to set up a 6Gallon Crystal Black tank and looking at options.. i agree that Eheim is awesome and I have 2 but felt it would be overkill on a 6Gallon. I'm thinking another 2213 with double-tap valve to help reduce flow.



Aquasapien69 said:


> Ken's Fish has them for $75 right now and they come with the usual filter media.
> Don't forget to VOTE everyone!!!


Do you know if it comes with the double-tap valves too?


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

daworldisblack said:


> I have the exact same issue.. was going to set up a 6Gallon Crystal Black tank and looking at options.. i agree that Eheim is awesome and I have 2 but felt it would be overkill on a 6Gallon. I'm thinking another 2213 with double-tap valve to help reduce flow.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if it comes with the double-tap valves too?


Not sure. Unfortunately i hadn't heard of "tap valves" until this thread. I'm assuming they are adjustable flow-on/off valves? I figured I'd just improvise if i needed less flow. Put one in my modded 14g biocube for less flow. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

daworldisblack said:


> I have the exact same issue.. was going to set up a 6Gallon Crystal Black tank and looking at options.. i agree that Eheim is awesome and I have 2 but felt it would be overkill on a 6Gallon. I'm thinking another 2213 with double-tap valve to help reduce flow.
> 
> I was wondering about a Petmed 501 for a Fluval chi tank that i have an AC20 on at the moment. Can't remember the size of it.....6g ish I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

2217 on a 20g long, love it.
2211 on an 8g nano, wish I went with a 2213.


- thefisherman


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

daworldisblack said:


> i have an AC20 on at the moment. Can't remember the size of it.....6g ish I think.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Is the AC20 crazy with the flow in a 6G? I am not sure how dialed-down the flow can get for shrimps not to be hurled around. The AC20 was in my list to consider along with eheim2211, Finnex cannister , tom's cannister and the Zoomed 501 I think. If the AC20 works, I'm happy to use it, otherwise I figure I'd put in a few more bucks and get the best Cannister and I like the 2213.. i have them with the double-tap valves and it helps control flow and makes clean-up easier.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ56GNnJV5E&playnext=1&list=PL0218B533E15CD3AE&feature=results_video


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

thefisherman said:


> 2217 on a 20g long, love it.
> 2211 on an 8g nano, wish I went with a 2213.


So I was thinking of going with a 2211 now for a 11.4g tank. Now you're giving me doubts...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

A 2211 would be insufficient for an 11.4g tank, IMO. 2213 would be ideal, maybe even a 2215 if you want it to be a little overkill (which never hurts when it comes to filtration).


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

Option said:


> So I was thinking of going with a 2211 now for a 11.4g tank. Now you're giving me doubts...


definately 2213 minimum for your 12g bro. the bigger the canister the more media options better filtration for a couple more bucks. 

i can totally see you run a 2215 as Azfishkid suggested. I don't think it would be overkill and you can run inline stuff (co2 diffuser, Hydor ETH, etc.) less equipment in your tank. 


- thefisherman


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

daworldisblack said:


> Is the AC20 crazy with the flow in a 6G? I am not sure how dialed-down the flow can get for shrimps not to be hurled around.


It can definitely be dialed down, but then you get less flow through your filter too. 

Didn't mean to hijack this thread. Sorry. I'm learning a lot from it. Thanks for starting it rah-bop!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

Aquasapien69, that is an even better price from Kensfish. roud:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, you'll definitely want to go 2213 on an 11.4g. Search around the forum for details if there's any doubt.

And an AC20 should be perfect on a Chi. I run them on 3gal tanks and 5.5gal tanks and love them.


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

Aquasapien69 said:


> Didn't mean to hijack this thread. Sorry. I'm learning a lot from it. Thanks for starting it rah-bop!


Yeah sorry  Thanks though! Def learning here as well!


----------



## jointbeaker (Feb 17, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Yep, you'll definitely want to go 2213 on an 11.4g. Search around the forum for details if there's any doubt.
> 
> And an AC20 should be perfect on a Chi. I run them on 3gal tanks and 5.5gal tanks and love them.


I've got an AC20 on my 1st Chi, and really like it.


----------



## TheKribKeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

I just bought my first eheim a 2213 for my 29 gallon with an up aqua inline atomizer. To me the flow is good but I also have an aquaclear 20 powerhead with a quick filter for a little extra flow on the other side of the tank.

I was reading that the eheim classics were not designed to suck up the detritus in the water column. It is supposed to fall to the bottom and once it starts to break down and is dissolved into the water column is where the classics shine. Thus people complaining about the low flow but that was their purpose so they don't clog as fast and biologicaly filter more efficiently. I like the 2213 and I am buying 2 2217's for my 40brdr next month. And it is super quiet.


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

FYI, for those asking previously.....I just opened my Brown Santa gift from Ken's Fish and the 2213 (aka Classic 250) comes complete with two sets of the "double tap" valves and is full of EHEIM MECH (hollow ceramic rings), SUBSTRATpro (sphere-shaped sintered glass) and a Coarse filter pad. I think that's a pretty good deal for $75.....and AC20s are $20.55!!! 

Just Sayin'!


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

Sweeet thanks for the info!


----------



## rah-bop (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for all your help, everyone! I learned a lot from this thread! I ultimately did get the Eheim 2213 and got it all set up yesterday. The hard plastic piping is a little on the large side for my small tank but it all fits in there okay. The filter is just as silent as everyone said it would be, which is perfect. The flow is really good, even with a sponge over the filter intake. It's not, like, power washer jet spray or anything, which I was afraid of. It would be just right if I had fish, and the larger shrimp do fine with it, but I had to turn it down to about 1/3 the flow so the little tiny babies could still swim. (They are so tiny. So tiny!)

I think I still need to fiddle with it more to get the best balance of flow and filtration, but I am happy so far.

Thanks again for your advice, everyone!


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes they are silent and well worth the money in the long run. Excellent filters they are.


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

In the Planted Tank faq section you can find a great guide to maintaining these classic filters. Which reminds me, it's been a few months... Time to clean mine. 

Glad you're up and running with it


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

how far down can i adjust a ehiem?

i have a finnex p 360 the flow is high but it doesn't hold a lot of media and that 2 foot drop restriction is a pain in the


----------

